# Comment on peut se faire voler son iBook ?



## Sebang (9 Janvier 2003)

J'ai vu à plusieurs reprises dans ce forum que certaines utilisateurs recommandent d'acheter un câble anti vol avec son iBook.

Je voudrais revenir là-dessus.
Je me sers de mon iBook tout les jours en déplacement (voir de vieux posts où je disais que je m'en servais même debout dans le "RER" japonais), je m'en sers également aux différentes bibliothèques où je fais mes devoirs, dans la gare et dans le bus ; et je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de me faire tirer mon portable. Certaines personnes le regarde avec surprise (sans doute la pomme blanche dans le dos de l'ordi, ou alors sa robe blanche ?) mais sans me sauter dessus à la moindre occasion pour me le voler.

Donc j'aimerai savoir, dans quelles occasions on peut se faire voler son ordi lorsque l'on s'en sert, parce que je vois pas. Si vous pouviez m'éclairer là-dessus, ça me renseignerai vraiment !
Ça m'intéresse parce que justement je tiens à mon iBook et j'aimerai savoir dans quelles circonstances je risque éventuellement de me faire voler mon iBook et quels sont les lieux "à risque".

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Graphistecomfr (10 Janvier 2003)

Le soir tard dans le métro, lorsqu'il n'y a plus grand monde. On te remarque à faire mumuse à l'ibouc. Puis on te suit dans le métro ou dans la rue, au détour d'un coin calme et sombre de préférence, on t'attrappe, on te fout à terre et on te roue de coups. Lorsque tu reprends tes esprits, l'ibouc a disparu. C'est pourtant pas compliqué...












Attention, dans de nombreux cas de vol, pour faire fonctionner éventuellement son assurance, il faut faire constater soit une effraction soit des traces de coups.


----------



## olivier.audy (10 Janvier 2003)

Il  a peut etre moins de voleurs au Japon qu'en France (?)


----------



## donatello (10 Janvier 2003)

bizarre comme question
les circonstances où l'on peut se faire tirer son ibook sont a peu de choses pres les memes que celles où on se faire chouraver son telephone, son sac à main, sa valise, son collier de perles son teckel, voire même son powerbook 12''... ça me semble logique non...
remarque peut etre que des assureurs en mal de travail se sont un jour cassé l'arrière train à evaluer les lieux les plus propices au vol d'ibook 800/256 avec carte airport mais...


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

Bon, merci des réponses, j'imagine que je m'en contenterai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais pas trop si ma question est "bizarre", mais comme j'ai une utilisation intensive de mon iBook en extérieur et que je me préoccupe de plus en plus du fait que l'on puisse me le voler, je pose la question avant que ça ne soit éventuellement moi qui vous apporte des réponses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'avais posé la question pour savoir s'il y avait vraiment des endroits de vol d'ordi portable privilégiés, mais a priori non. On peut se le faire voler n'importe où comme n'importe quoi. Donc pas la peine de m'envoyer sur les roses pour une simple question !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis je posais pas la question à un assureur mais à des utilisateurs nomades de leur iBook. Et pas non plus à ceux qui font le trajet boulot &lt;--&gt; maison avec leur iBook dans un sac dans leur bagnole.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je ne cite personne, c'est un exemple totallement dans le vent).

Et pour ce qui est du "y'a peut-être moins de vol au Japon qu'en France ?", d'après l'almanach 2003 du Japon, le taux de criminalité (tout inclus, même le vol de bonbons chez le marchand de journaux) du Japon et de la France sont pratiquement les même. Donc je n'y crois pas trop. Ou alors y'a moins de "petits délinquants" (première cible qui prendrai des risques pour voler "un pauvre" portable) et plus de gros tarés au Japon ? Ça je sais pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais merci des réponses !


----------



## Lupin sansei (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Et pour ce qui est du "y'a peut-être moins de vol au Japon qu'en France ?", d'après l'almanach 2003 du Japon, le taux de criminalité (tout inclus, même le vol de bonbons chez le marchand de journaux) du Japon et de la France sont pratiquement les même. Donc je n'y crois pas trop. Ou alors y'a moins de "petits délinquants" (première cible qui prendrai des risques pour voler "un pauvre" portable) et plus de gros tarés au Japon ? Ça je sais pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais merci des réponses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

konichiwa,

mais il faut préciser qu'il y a 125Millions de personnes au japon contre 60 chez nous et que, si en France, on doit tendre à minimiser les chiffres de la délinquance, il est fort probable qu'il n'en soit pas de même au Japon.

mais, vivant comme toi au Japon, je suis également surpris par ta question.
De plus, étant gaïkokujin, je pense qu'on te foutra encore plus la paix...


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> *mais, vivant comme toi au Japon, je suis également surpris par ta question.* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouin !!! Je suis un incompris !!! Pourquoi personne comprend que je voulais juste savoir s'il y avait plus de chance de se faire voler un portable qu'un téléphone portable ou son sac à main ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> *De plus, étant gaïkokujin, je pense qu'on te foutra encore plus la paix... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 
Ça c'est pas impossible par contre ! Et c'est pas ça qui me déplait le plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme ça hop, personne m'ennuie !


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

Sans vouloir être indiscret, que faites-vous au Japon ?


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

Etudiant, pour ma part.
Je suis en première année en Fac en section internationale.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

C'est une bonne opportunité pour voyager. Mais la plupart des étudiants ne vont pas aussi loin. C'est plutôt angleterre, italie, espagne, allemagne ...

Par contre tu es dans un pays de culture très différente. Arrives-tu un peu à t'intégré ?


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Par contre tu es dans un pays de culture très différente. Arrives-tu un peu à t'intégré ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tiens, tous mes amis fréquentant beaucoup le japon disent que l'on ne s'intègre jamais, Gaï-Ji on reste parait-il.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




disons que tu peux sortir ton iBook dans le métro japonais avec cent fois moins de risques que dans le métro français. (exception : Xav' sort son pismo parfois dans les lignes de métro pas trop fréquentées)

dans le train pour la Picardie profonde aussi, tu peux le faire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais dans le RER B, faut même pas essayer de sortir un truc.


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est une bonne opportunité pour voyager. Mais la plupart des étudiants ne vont pas aussi loin. C'est plutôt angleterre, italie, espagne, allemagne ...* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, ça n'aurait tenu qu'à moi, je serai plutôt allé en Italie ou en Angleterre. Mais il faut dire que je n'ai "pas eu le choix" ! (on a toujours le choix, mais...). Ma moitié depuis 3 ans étant Japonaise, il fallait que l'un de nous deux vienne dans le pays de l'autre. Pour l'instant c'est mon tour d'être dans son pays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et quand elle aura fini ses études, on changera de côté de la planète, et puis après, on verra. Je vais pas vous raconter toute ma vie non plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Par contre tu es dans un pays de culture très différente. Arrives-tu un peu à t'intégré ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Comme tu le dis, j'arrive "un peu" à m'intégrer. Mais je pense qu'une intégration totale est impossible pour un "gaijin". Rien qu'avec mes yeux verts "d'occidental", tout le monde est surpris plus ou moins de me voir. Donc déjà, c'est un gros frein à l'intégration. Ça m'empêche pas de commencer à connaître un peu leurs coutumes, mais par exemple, ça a surpris énormément de monde de voir un "étranger" aller prier au temple au nouvel an, surtout accompagné d'une "locale". Donc pour l'intégration, c'est raté, parce que je me considérerai intégré lorsque plus personne ne sera surpris de me voir. Sommes-nous surpris de voir des asiatiques chez nous ? Non ! Ben voilà, je veux être pareil. Ouiiin !!


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *dans le train pour la Picardie profonde aussi, tu peux le faire !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais dans le RER B, faut même pas essayer de sortir un truc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

lol !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, merci pour tes réponses.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme je ne suis pas Parisien (désolé, je suis "Basque" : Biarritz, la plage, le surf, tout ça quoi, comme Lizarazu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ce sont des conseils qui me serviront aussi si jamais je "monte" à Paris. Il a quoi de mal le RER B ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas que je ne sois jamais allé à Paris, mais je n'ai jamais pris le RER à part par le Orlyval.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

Il m'est déjà arrivé de travailler sur mon TI dans le métro parisien. J'ai du avoir de la chance car je n'ai vu que des gens venaient me dire que ce portable était magnifique ...


----------



## cham (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * Sommes-nous surpris de voir des asiatiques chez nous ? Non ! Ben voilà, je veux être pareil. Ouiiin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Nan, mais pour vivre dans un autre pays *ET* essayer d'adopter ses coutumes, il faut être un minimum *ouvert*...
Prends un grand black homo avec des cheveux à la Steevy, tu vas voir si dans mon bled (ou celui d'Alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou à Worhmout-Flandres) on ne se retourne pas sur son passage : "T'as vu, t'as vu, il est différent ! - Ouais et en plus il est pas pareil..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout ça pour dire que si qq'1 est très différent (physiquement et/ou culturellement) du milieu où il vit, les gens le remarquent. Après il faut voir s'il est accueilli ou repoussé, mais c'est une autre (longue) histoire.

Sinon, elle  a pas des copines célibataires ta moitié ? Je suis pas raciste moi


----------



## Lupin sansei (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Sans vouloir être indiscret, que faites-vous au Japon ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je matte (de tatamis.. ouarff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) les japonaises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et même pour certaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 il faut, pas vrai Sebang?


----------



## Lupin sansei (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Arrives-tu un peu à t'intégré ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je dirais plutot qu'on se désintegre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, comme l'a dit Sebang et Alem, Gaikokujin on est, gaikokujin on reste.
Dans mon, l'endroit où l'asence d'intégration est le plus visible, c'est à la fac. tout les étudiants qui sont de "grade" inferieur nous évite et raze les murs. on dirait presque que certains ont peur.
par exemple, Il y a une fille en equivalent DEA dans notre département, quand je lui parle, elle est tellement coincée, qu'elle détourne la tête et répond à qqu'un d'autre qui me transmet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme si j'avais pas entendu....


----------



## Lupin sansei (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr />
Ma moitié depuis 3 ans étant Japonaise, il fallait que l'un de nous deux vienne dans le pays de l'autre. Pour l'instant c'est mon tour d'être dans son pays. 
Et quand elle aura fini ses études, on changera de côté de la planète, et puis après, on verra. Je vais pas vous raconter toute ma vie non plus !!  lol


[/QUOTE]

Tatata!!! quand elle aura finit ses études, elle te passera la bague au doigt et la corde au cou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c'est un peu obsetionnel)

  </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

ça a surpris énormément de monde de voir un "étranger" aller prier au temple au nouvel an, surtout accompagné d'une "locale". 

[/QUOTE]  

Il m'en est arrivé une bonne en allant au temple aussi, le 31 au soir.
Des yakuzas, le boss et tous ces petios, sont arrivés au temple juste avant minuit. Ils ont traversé la foule à fond avec 4-5 gros bras qui ouvraient le passage au boss. j'étais en plein sur la trajectoire du boss mais j'ai pas vu arriver le truc.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme j'aime pas être bousculer, j'ai gueulé "nani kore!?" sans savoir et en me retournant je me suis retrouvé face au chef, les yeux dans les yeux, il a été tout aussi surpris de voir un gaikokujin que moi j'ai halluciné en les voyant d'aussi prés! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






heureusement pour mes fesses, le tête à tête n'a duré qu'une fraction de seconde....
*emporrrrRRRter par la fouuule, qui nous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

(histoire authentique!)


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Nan, mais pour vivre dans un autre pays ET essayer d'adopter ses coutumes, il faut être un minimum ouvert...* 

[/QUOTE]
Euh ben je crois qu'il doit pas y avoir plus ouvert que moi à ce niveau là. J'essaye vraiment de me fondre dans la masse, mais c'est pas facile, crois moi ! (la prière au temple, c'était pas un acte de bravoure ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol)


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Prends un grand black homo avec des cheveux à la Steevy, tu vas voir si dans mon bled [...] on ne se retourne pas sur son passage * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, certes, mais l'exemple est sans doute trop exagéré. Les seul trucs que j'ai de "différent", ce sont les yeux verts et les cheveux chatains. Et ça, on en voit tout les jours à la télé, dans les magazines, etc... C'est pas comme si ils étaient pas habitué quoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis je suis pas non plus dans une ville où les "étrangers" sont absents, Kita-Kyushu (grande ville portuaire) en est loin d'être désuete .
Enfin de toute façon, on verra avec le temps ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Sinon, elle a pas des copines célibataires ta moitié ? Je suis pas raciste moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si, mais je prend des commissions au passage ! (de quel type, ça c'est à vous d'imaginer !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  


PS : Sinon oui, y'en a qui valent le coup d'être maté (d'autre vraiment pas, mais ça c'est partout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais on est pas trop mal dépourvu dans ma section internationale, y'a de jolies Coréennes, sans parler des Chinoises ! D'ailleurs, je les préfère aux Japonaises. Enfin bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  La mienne, c'est la meilleure de toutes, nah !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## cham (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> *PS : Sinon oui, y'en a qui valent le coup d'être maté (d'autre vraiment pas, mais ça c'est partout pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais on est pas trop mal dépourvu dans ma section internationale, y'a de jolies Coréennes, sans parler des Chinoises ! D'ailleurs, je les préfère aux Japonaises. Enfin bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  La mienne, c'est la meilleure de toutes, nah !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  * 

[/QUOTE]
Des Coréennes, des Chinoises (Arghhh !), Gluppps... Qu'est-ce qu'il peut m'énerveeeeeeeeeeeer !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bon je vais aller prendre une douche avec l'arroseur du jardin, ça va me calmer.

Sinon, moins glamour, c'est-y vrai qu'au Japon on des connexions de folie pour moins cher que l'ADSL ???

PS : J'avais bien compris que tu étais ouvert. 

PS2 (de Sony ah ah) : je confirme : la tienne est bien la meilleure


----------



## Sebang (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> *Sinon, moins glamour, c'est-y vrai qu'au Japon on des connexions de folie pour moins cher que l'ADSL ???* 

[/QUOTE]
Perso, j'ai une connexion ADSL 12mbps par Yahoo BB Japan et je télécharge à 250ko/sec en vitesse moyenne (pas très souvent, mais bon) pour 180frs par mois, location du modem ethernet incluse. C'était un pack  "promo du moment" et j'ai pas lu les petits caractères du contrat... lol

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> *PS2 (de Sony ah ah) : je confirme : la tienne est bien la meilleure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
J'avais dis pas en public !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















PS : au fait, y'a pas moyen de changer le titre du topic par : "et vous la vie, ça va ?" ? Y'a plus de rapport et j'ai eu la réponse à ma question depuis belle lurette !


----------



## cham (10 Janvier 2003)

Et pis vaut mieux se faire piquer son iBook que sa copine... Encore que, des fois c'est discutable


----------



## Lupin sansei (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Et pis vaut mieux se faire piquer son iBook que sa copine... Encore que, des fois c'est discutable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et puis des fois, on a tout faux, c'est la copine qui se tire avec le ibook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'adsl, il y a même NTT qui propose une connexion 100Mbs pour un peu plus de 4000yens /mois si ils ont installé un réseau de fibre optique en aérien sur ta ville.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2003)

Sa discute... bon ce que je peux dire c'est si tu t'es jamais fais agréssé et que quand tu le sors que tu te demande pourquoi on te le piquerais et que t'en fais même un post c'est peut peut-être que... enfin chépa et en plus tu parle vraiment comme si c'était invraisemblable qu'on agresse. Deux chose: sois t'es régulièrement sous coke sois tu est vraiment très grand, et très large aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amicalement

A+


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Et pis vaut mieux se faire piquer son iBook que sa copine... Encore que, des fois c'est discutable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut faire un étude de coût. Voir ce que chacun te coûte et te rapporte, les avantages et défauts particuliers et ainsi tu saura s'il vaut mieux qu'on te vole ta copine ou ton iBook et donc sur lequel investir plus pour sa sécurité ...


----------



## Sebang (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sexlover:</font><hr /> *enfin chépa et en plus tu parle vraiment comme si c'était invraisemblable qu'on agresse. Deux chose: sois t'es régulièrement sous coke sois tu est vraiment très grand, et très large aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je suis maigre et pas musclé (grand, oui, si on veut). Mais je pose la question parce que je suis un "jeunot" (j'ai 19 ans), et je ne me suis jamais fait agressé. C'est pas que ça me paraisse invresemblable (la preuve, je pose la question pour en savoir plus), mais j'avais juste écris pour avoir des détails sur des lieux éventuels favorables au vol d'iBook. A priori non, donc faut faire gaffe tout le temps quoi, comme avec n'importe quoi.

C'est comme ceux qui n'ont jamais eu d'accident de la route. Ils conduisent comme des bourrins ou en se disant : "c'est bon tranquille, ça n'arrive qu'aux autres"... On te prend pour un drogué à l'auto-école quand tu demandes "à cause de quel facteur le risque d'accident de la route est-il aggravé ?" ? Pourtant les réponses paraissent évidentes aussi.
Ben là, c'est un peu pareil. J'ai juste demandé : "dans quels endroits le risque de se faire voler son iBook est accentué ?". Il ne m'est jamais arrivé de me faire agresser, et pour te dire, on ne m'a jamais rien volé, on m'a jamais fracassé la gueule pour un malabar, j'ai jamais frappé, j'ai jamais au de problème avec la police et en gros il ne m'est rien arrivé de spécial à ce niveau là, donc je suis encore "tout jeunot" dans la vie "adulte" (celle sans Papa et Maman pour te protéger quoi). C'est pour ça que je préfère me renseigner avant de me faire couillonner, voilà tout.
Après, si tu as le goût du risque et que tu préfères tout faire tout seul sans te renseigner auprès des "sages" (j'imagine que la moyenne d'âge dans ce forum est plus élevée que mon âge à moi), c'est à toi de voir.

Voilà ! Amicalement.


----------



## cham (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sexlover:</font><hr /> * sois tu est vraiment très grand, et très large aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Hey, sexlover... C'est pas la taille qui compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Mouaaaa ah ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Quoi je vais me recoucher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca fait combien 4000 yens en nouveaux Euros ? P'tain 100 Mbits au bout de l'ordi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même Airport Extreme arrive pas à suivre !

Ah je l'ai 1  = 126.15 ¥, soit moins de 32  la connexion à 100 Mbps... C'est quand même 2  plus cher que ma connexion 128 kbps !


----------



## renaud_ (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr />*Il ne m'est jamais arrivé de me faire agresser, et pour te dire, on ne m'a jamais rien volé, on m'a jamais fracassé la gueule pour un malabar, j'ai jamais frappé, j'ai jamais au de problème avec la police et en gros il ne m'est rien arrivé de spécial*

[/QUOTE]
Alice au pays des merveilles ?

Je crois que tu peux t'estimer heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Profites en, parceque si ca change tu vas tomber de haut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il semblerait (au vus des posts) que les gares/aeroport soient des lieux a risques pour tout ce qui est ibook, pbook, ipod ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2003)

Attend me dis pas que tu crois que c'est un cas isolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je connais un tas de gens ne s'étant jamais fais frappé


----------



## renaud_ (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sexlover:</font><hr /> * Attend me dis pas que tu crois que c'est un cas isolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je connais un tas de gens ne s'étant jamais fais frappé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi non ... du tout du tout, je crois que je ne connais personne


----------



## Recherchemac (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

  On ma volé mon mac (Paris), un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.

  Si vous avez entre les mains, un mac volé, je vous serai extrêmement reconnaissante de vérifier les photos quil contient. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6KdR3vgB8

  Vous pouvez me contacter par téléphone au 06 07 01 69 98 
  ou par mail agbarbelivien@wanadoo.fr

  Merci davance


----------



## boddy (29 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai aucune nouvelle de ton iBook, mais je peux t'assurer que si tu laisses ton numéro de téléphone et ton adresse mail dans un post, sur n'importe quel forum, tu vas être envahi par les spams que ne manqueront pas de t'envoyer tous les robots chercheurs de Google et autres.

Quant au portable, c'est sans doute toi qui craquera le premier pour l'avoir publié dans un forum


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Juin 2011)

Recherchemac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> On ma volé mon mac (Paris), un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.
> 
> ...





6 fois le même message c'est pas "un peu" abusé?


----------

